# 1976 J. R. R. Tolkien Calendar - Illustrations By the Brothers Hildebrandt



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 14, 2021)

I found this on Half Priced Books. They're a local discount/used book chain that has stores in several states. I'm not going to buy it but thought that it was interesting, anyone ever seen one or have any of the images from inside?








1976 J. R. R. Tolkien Calendar - Illustrations By the Brothers Hildebrandt


First Edition. A Near Fine sealed copy of the 1976 J.R.R. Tolkien Calendar with original illustrations by The Brother Hildebrandt. Sealed in original cardboard sleeve.. Published by Ballantine 1975 Near Fine Condition. In our Flagship store. Item Format: Paperback




hpb.com


----------



## Elthir (Apr 14, 2021)

I bought my copy when the world was young*er*


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 14, 2021)

I don't have the calendar, but I do have what might be termed a "small coffee-table book", hardcover, by Daniel Grotta.
I only found Grotta's name and the title of his book in the Wikipedia article "J. R. R. Tolkien", in footnote 159:

Grotta, Daniel (2001). J. R. R. Tolkien: Architect of Middle Earth. Philadelphia, Running Press. ISBN 0-7624-0956-8.

The interior illustration are by the Brothers Hildebrandt, 15 in all as per the table of illustrations.
While I would certainly not fault their technical execution, their depiction of architectural themes is just way off any description given by JRRT. Their "The Dark Tower" and "Orthanc" would be sniffed at by medieval junior robber barons as being totally insufficient for their needs. I mean, Orthanc looks to be no higher than the 8-upper-floor apartment building my wife and I now live in! And our apartment (3 bedrooms) would definitely *not* fit into the measly floor space of what appears to be at best a medium-sized lighthouse!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 14, 2021)

I'd have to search through my calendar archive to.see if I have any. As I've mentioned before, I find the Hildebrandts far too Disneyfied, but it's a matter of taste, admittedly. I may have picked up a copy or two as remainders back then.

I was surprised to see Grotta's book being reprinted, given its age. I wonder what led to that? I have the original paperback, and although that's where I finally read the whole story of the "pirated" LOTR paperback edition, the rest of the contents have long been surpassed. I especially disliked his dismissal of a good early Tolkien study by Randel Helms.


----------



## Elthir (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm not a huge fan of the Brothers Hildebrandt, but I do have a sentimental place for them in my skull chamber, and this calendar includes, in my opinion, a nice Galadriel (I think their best Galadriel too).

To me their paintings are "sculptural", certainly *co**lou*r*ful*, and I think some really succeed at capturing light and shadow.


Plus, in at least one painting they did of Shadowfax, he is actually grey, not white


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 14, 2021)

Darn! I knew I should have kept my old calendars.


----------



## Halasían (Apr 14, 2021)

I had one of their calendars ... 1978 I think. The month of July had Saurman with a Palantir in his hand and the way it was drawn had him "looking" at me from any angle I stood in my room. It could have been the Colombian I smoked... but it was at times creepy.


----------



## Culaeron (Apr 26, 2021)

I had the 1984 calendar by Roger Garland. But I had most of the Brothers’ Tolkien art posters across my walls.


----------



## Crowfield (May 5, 2021)

Halasían said:


> I had one of their calendars ... 1978 I think. The month of July had Saurman with a Palantir in his hand and the way it was drawn had him "looking" at me from any angle I stood in my room. It could have been the Colombian I smoked... but it was at times creepy.



I have a wide monior (32") and darn the eyes definately seem to move as I walk sideways to the desk. Some sort of illusion (I hope).


----------



## Halasían (Oct 23, 2021)

Crowfield said:


> I have a wide monior (32") and darn the eyes definately seem to move as I walk sideways to the desk. Some sort of illusion (I hope).


Yes, I know, right? Also, the 'glow' around Saruman and the Palantir tended to pick up ambient light in my dark room, making it slightly visible.


----------



## Barliman (Dec 19, 2021)

Doing some de-cluttering today and came across a box of some of my Tolkien calendars. And no, I am NOT throwing it away.
I think this may have been the first one I ever bought.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 19, 2021)

Of the early calendars, I think my favorite is from 1975, with the charming illustrations by Tim Kirk.


----------



## Elthir (Dec 19, 2021)

The unasked-for tale of my Tim Kirk [calendar*s*].

Remember the day I bought it! Years later: *Flood* [well, pipe leak]! --
lost some early Tolkien calendars (and poster size Pauline Baynes map of Middle-earth). *Rage!*

Years later: purchased some illustrations that had been taken from a Time Kirk Calendar --
More years pass [*rage decreases*]

One day . . . Ebay is born! Bought it a "third" time. And replaced all my early Tolkien calendars!

*end of [this specific] rage*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 19, 2021)

It's the Curse of Kirk!.


----------

